
Winning Venture Capital Pitches - jmorin007
http://startupalpha.com/chatter/2008/03/29/winning-venture-capital-pitches/
======
edw519
"DayJet performed extensive econometric modeling involving detailed census
data to build geographically-targeted service roll-out business plans that
accounted for diverse consumer demand and logistics scenarios to demonstrate
how regional air transportation could be successfully disaggregated."

lol, Do you think they used this:

<http://dack.com/web/bullshit.html>

~~~
swombat
Yeah, must have... this article really reads like made-up gobbledygook...

Daniel

